# Bricking over glass block windows issue



## mozingopj (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all...very new to these forums, but I was looking for some help with my bathroom renovation. I know this could probably go into a few different categories, but it's mostly about securing the outside.

I'm doing a full renovation down to the studs of my bathroom (house was built in 1944) and I want to install only two rows of glass blocks (preferably the top 2 rows) and close off the rest. If I made a T in there w/2x4's (one going horizontal to the floor, and the other going perpendicular), putting plywood & Tyvek on the outside, and insulation & drywall on the inside...I would then have someone come fill in the outside with bricks. Is that good enough?

Attached are pics of both outside & inside to reference.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## joecaption (Nov 20, 2011)

Why not just buy a glass block vinyl and acrilic lights transom window. Far faster and no air leaks or grout to have to maintain. 
There going to also add some tar paper over that area before the block goes in.
And you will need to add some insulation under that window.
I also would add another 2 X 4 vertically depending on how wide that window is. If it's around 32" or more.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2011)

Unless you are partial to the glass blocks, consider replacing the whole window with a vinyl replacement window. You can get frosted glass for privacy. 
It appears that you have a vent at the top of the blocks. An operating window would solve that problem.
If you are trying to make the window smaller, then you might add some framing at the bottom, but don't forget you have a brick window sill on the exterior which you may want to remove.

All in all, a replacement window make a lot of sense.

BTW; I'm not in the window business


----------



## joecaption (Nov 29, 2011)

You would be better off using what called a hopper window, it's what's used in a basment as a window and can be opened.
It's going to look poopy on the outside unless you get a mason to come cut out the 1/2 bricks and brick up around that new window. It's already started to rot on the outside from lack of paint and will not get any better by covering it up.


----------

